# Molton Brown Orange & Bergamot Illustrated Edition



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2021)

Introducing the NEW Molton Brown Orange & Bergamot Illustrated Edition. This iconic, cult classic fragrance made with Sevillian oranges, uplifting bergamot and blossoming neroli has updated its packaging in celebration of the brand’s 50th anniversary. Completely elevate your hand washing routine and accessorize your sink with this newly Illustrated Edition of Molton Brown’s Orange & Begramot Fine Liquid Hand Wash and Lotion. (moltonbrown.com, $30)


----------

